# 2005 Altima 3.5 SL front windows



## Stephen Beatty (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a 2005 Altima 3.5 SL and the front windows rolled themselves down twice in one day. Has anyone seen this before??


----------



## 05AltimaSE (Nov 16, 2011)

*Holding down the Unlock button on the remote?*

This feature is included so you can roll down your windows as your walking to your car in the parking lot so some of the hot air will vent before you arrive.


----------

